# 23ft Spirit from Galveston to Corpus Christi



## 23ftSailor (Sep 27, 2014)

i just recently bought a Spirit 23 and have been sailing the lake here close to home. at some point id like to sail from Galveston to Corpus Christi, as easily as possible making as many stops as necessary for a first time ocean sailing trip. id like to know if my Spirit 23 is capable of such a voyage and approx. how long it would take and just how close to land can one stay and be efficient still?
 this is my first ever boat and i know i have a lot of learning yet to do but i want to know if in time this is feasible as a first time ocean voyage?

any help is greatly appreciated.
THANKs


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

23ftSailor said:


> i just recently bought a Spirit 23 and have been sailing the lake here close to home. at some point id like to sail from Galveston to Corpus Christi, as easily as possible making as many stops as necessary for a first time ocean sailing trip. id like to know if my Spirit 23 is capable of such a voyage and approx. how long it would take and just how close to land can one stay and be efficient still?
> this is my first ever boat and i know i have a lot of learning yet to do but i want to know if in time this is feasible as a first time ocean voyage?
> 
> any help is greatly appreciated.
> THANKs


You and the boat can do it if the weather is perfect. But.....I don't know where to begin. The Gulf can become quite nasty, and often is. Not too many stops along the way, and some possibly nasty inlets if you choose to come back in from the Gulf. I can be more specific if you like, but want to caution you. This can be a tough passage on a much larger boat.

Sail your boat for awhile, get to know it intimately, before trying this crossing. I'd suggest trying to get a crew position on the next Harvest Moon Regatta. That will give you a good idea about what is involved. You just missed this one - Harvest Moon Regatta?

Ralph


----------



## 23ftSailor (Sep 27, 2014)

Wow. I did just miss that. But that sounds like a great time and way to see and experience the gulf with some experienced sailors Thanks. I'll keep an eye on this. How do you feel about sailing in the Galveston area? As day sailing goes ?


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

I'm thinking these are the folks to whom you want to speak...

The Texas 200

Very well organized Wednesday night racing on Clear Lake:
http://www.clearlakeracing.org

Seabrook Sailing Club on Galveston Bay:
http://www.seabrooksailingclub.org

These guys are most all in multihulls, but they'll still welcome you 
http://www.tcdyc.com


----------



## 23ftSailor (Sep 27, 2014)

Awesome. I'll look all these up and see what looks best for me. I live in Kansas but originally from Corpus Christi which is in part why id like to sail there for my first ocean voyage. Thanks again for the links.


----------



## Multihullgirl (Dec 2, 2010)

oh, I thought you were living in Galv. the links, except TX200, prob more appropriate for someone living there to make connexions


----------



## 23ftSailor (Sep 27, 2014)

no worries.....id still like to make some contacts in the area at some point. for me thats the closest point to drop in the ocean.


----------

